# REC--Ricotta Stuffed Oven Roasted Nectarines



## PA Baker (Jan 26, 2005)

This is very low-sugar (even more so if you sub Splenda) and fat free!  Someone who makes this for his diabetic parents passed it on to me.

*Ricotta Stuffed Oven Roasted Nectarines*

½ c orange, juice, heated
1 vanilla bean, split lengthwise
6 nectarines, halved lengthwise and pitted
2 Tbsp sugar
¾ c skim milk ricotta
3 Tbsp honey
Cinnamon sugar, for sprinkling (optional)

Heat the oven to 400F.

Pour the orange juice into an 8” x 8” pan.  With the tip of a sharp knife, scrape the insides of the vanilla bean into the pan, reserving the outside pot.  Place the nectarines cut side down in the pan.  Sprinkle with sugar and lay the vanilla pod on top of the nectarines.  Bake until the nectarines are slightly slumped and feel a little soft, about 10-12 minutes.  Let cool in the pan to room temperature, then remove the nectarines from the pan and chill until ready to serve.  Reserve any pan juices to pour over the nectarines later.

Meanwhile, blend the ricotta with the honey in a food processor until smooth.  Chill until ready to serve.  To serve, turn the nectarines over and spoon the cheese filling into the cavity.  Sprinkle with cinnamon sugar (if using) and serve immediately.  Place 3 on each plate and drizzle the reserved pan juices over the stuffed nectarines.


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 27, 2005)

Think I might have a go (if I could find some edible nectarines), with some modifications.

The use of a whole vanilla pod though strikes me as profligate. What do they cost in the US?

Do you know if the glycemic load/index of honey is any diferent than sugar? Or is it a flavour thing?


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 27, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Think I might have a go (if I could find some edible nectarines), with some modifications.
> 
> The use of a whole vanilla pod though strikes me as profligate. What do they cost in the US?
> 
> Do you know if the glycemic load/index of honey is any diferent than sugar? Or is it a flavour thing?



Vanilla beans aren't cheep!  I think you can get 2-3 for around $15.  I've successfully substituted 1 tsp pure vanilla extract for 1/2 bean in other recipies.  You could probably do the same here.

Without knowing the glycemic of honey vs sugar, I can say that I know that honey is thought to be much healthier for you because it's not refined.  So in this recipe I'd say it has dual purpose--both nutritional and taste.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2005)

The glycemic index of honey versus sugar isn't much lower but it is lower - but as PA Baker said it is healthier as it is not refined - and in this recipe I'd say it is very much a flavor thing too.  

I too would substitute pure vanilla for the vanilla bean - but a vanilla bean would be much better!!!


----------

